# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF شروحات :  موضوع خاص بتجارب برنامج التيروفلاشATF sams Beta Flashing لدعمم أجهزة السامسونج وكيفية العمل به

## Shamseldeen Victory

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته موضوع خاص بتجارب برنامج التيروفلاشATF sams Beta Flashing لدعمم أجهزة السامسونج وكيفية العمل به  هل تعتقدون أنه سيحقق نجاحا ليتم دعمة كواجهة أساسية؟؟ هل سينافس z3x وasan وspt وغيرهم من البوكسات العملاقة؟؟ هذا ماسيجاوب عليه الأدفاس تيربو فلاش ولانعلرف حتى الان ولكن فريق التيربو ليس بالمستهان به ولنرى سويا طرق العمل.........  اولا:-  *ATF sams Beta Flashing Done N7100, I9300, I8190* 
3 in a row... Flashing perfectly done...  
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (N7100)   
  Quote:
                                 20:33:45.87  : Modem port to open : \\.\COM152
20:33:45.613 : USB Port : Opened
20:33:45.615 : Connecting to phone..
20:33:47.623 : Found : LOKE
20:33:47.685 : Initialization...
20:33:47.704 : >> : OK
20:33:47.707 : Get PIT for mapping..
20:33:47.771 : PIT Entry count : 20
20:33:47.773 : 
20:33:47.777 : Upload Firmware...
20:33:47.784 : N7100ZSDMB2_N7100OZSDMB2_N7100XXDLK7_HOME.tar.md5 count : 8
20:33:48.39  :  >> : sboot.bin
20:33:49.584 :  >> : tz.img
20:33:50.318 :  >> : boot.img
20:33:51.942 :  >> : recovery.img
20:33:54.222 :  >> : system.img
20:37:53.27  :  >> : modem.bin
20:37:56.521 :  >> : cache.img
20:38:32.124 :  >> : hidden.img
20:38:59.606 : Rebooting PDA..
20:38:59.641 : USB Port : Closed
20:38:59.651 : Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:05:14.27                          
Samsung Galaxy S3 (I9300)   
  Quote:
                                 19:16:28.943 : Modem port to open : \\.\COM152
19:16:29.223 : USB Port : Opened
19:16:29.325 : Connecting to phone..
19:16:31.333 : Found : LOKE
19:16:31.340 : Initialization...
19:16:31.359 : >> : OK
19:16:31.361 : Get PIT for mapping..
19:16:31.453 : PIT Entry count : 16
19:16:31.517 : 
19:16:31.521 : Upload Firmware...
19:16:31.529 : I9300XXALF2_I9300OXAALF2_I9300XXLF2_HOME.tar.md5 count : 6
19:16:31.553 :  >> : boot.img
19:16:33.441 :  >> : recovery.img
19:16:35.89  :  >> : system.img
19:19:59.429 :  >> : modem.bin
19:20:02.242 :  >> : cache.img
19:20:10.712 :  >> : hidden.img
19:20:31.644 : Rebooting PDA..
19:20:31.677 : USB Port : Closed
19:20:31.747 : Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:04:02.396                          
Samsung Galaxy S3 mini (I8190)   
  Quote:
                                 18:56:23.299 : Modem port to open : \\.\COM152
18:56:23.373 : USB Port : Opened
18:56:23.382 : Connecting to phone..
18:56:25.389 : Found : LOKE
18:56:25.391 : Initialization...
18:56:25.406 : >> : OK
18:56:25.408 : Get PIT for mapping..
18:56:25.428 : PIT Entry count : 25
18:56:25.430 : 
18:56:25.433 : Upload Firmware...
18:56:25.441 : I8190XXALL2_I8190OXXALL1_HOME_ROOTED.tar.md5 count : 7
18:56:25.453 :  >> : boot.img
18:56:28.528 :  >> : cache.img
18:56:46.345 :  >> : hidden.img
18:57:03.857 :  >> : modem.bin
18:57:08.985 :  >> : STE_boot1.img
18:57:09.430 :  >> : STE_boot2.img
18:57:09.962 :  >> : system.img
19:01:33.111 : Rebooting PDA..
19:01:35.611 : USB Port : Closed
19:01:35.631 : Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:05:12.231                          
Thanks to Ulymar for the beta...

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

SAMSUNG GALAXY ace 2 (I8160)   
  Quote:
    			 				14:04:17.329 : Modem port to open : \\.\COM152
14:04:17.452 : USB Port : Opened
14:04:17.500 : Connecting to phone..
14:04:19.506 : Found : LOKE
14:04:19.509 : Initialization...
14:04:19.526 : >> : OK
14:04:19.529 : Get PIT for mapping..
14:04:19.549 : PIT Entry count : 21
14:04:19.551 : 
14:04:19.558 : Upload Firmware...
14:04:19.560 : I8160XXLL2_I8160OXXMA1_HOME.tar.md5 count : 6
14:04:19.567 :  >> : kernel.bin.md5
14:04:23.754 :  >> : modem.bin.md5
14:04:28.176 :  >> : system.img.md5
14:07:25.772 :  >> : power_management.bin.md5
14:07:26.82  :  >> : cache.img.md5
14:07:33.207 :  >> : hidden.img.md5
14:07:59.984 : Rebooting PDA..
14:08:02.997 : USB Port : Closed
14:08:03.03  : Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:03:45.498

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*SHV E210L / Galaxy S3 4G LTE updated to Jelly bean 4.1.2:*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

Another 3 S3 (I9300) test flashing 
Galaxy S3 (I9300) Upgrade to Jellybean successfully...   
  Quote:
    			 				15:00:13.217 : Modem port to open : \\.\COM152
15:00:14.135 : USB Port : Opened
15:00:14.137 : Connecting to phone..
15:00:16.144 : Found : LOKE
15:00:16.228 : Initialization...
15:00:16.245 : >> : OK
15:00:16.247 : Get PIT for mapping..
15:00:16.344 : PIT Entry count : 16
15:00:16.346 : 
15:00:16.351 : Upload Firmware...
15:00:17.395 : I9300XXDLJ1_I9300OLBDLJ1_I9300DXDLI5_HOME.tar.md5 count : 6
15:00:17.414 :  >> : system.img
15:03:37.242 :  >> : boot.img
15:03:38.510 :  >> : cache.img
15:03:50.531 :  >> : hidden.img
15:04:11.306 :  >> : recovery.img
15:04:12.772 :  >> : modem.bin
15:04:15.617 : Rebooting PDA..
15:04:15.645 : USB Port : Closed
15:04:15.655 : Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:04:01.510 			 		    
But failed to recognized my flashfile for rooting another 2 S3...   
  Quote:
    			 				15:14:49.68  : File : CF-Root-SGS3-v6.0.tar
15:14:49.72  : ERROR : Phone selected not match with the file
15:15:29.130 : File : CODE_CF-Root-SGS3-v6.0.tar
15:15:29.134 : ERROR : Phone selected not match with the file
15:15:58.149 : File : CODE_CF-Root-SGS3-v6.0.tar.md5
15:15:58.151 : ERROR : Phone selected not match with the file
15:18:21.741 : Modem port to open : \\.\COM152
15:18:21.746 : USB Port : Opened
15:18:21.752 : Connecting to phone..
15:18:23.761 : Found : LOKE
15:18:23.763 : Initialization...
15:18:23.784 : >> : OK
15:18:23.787 : Get PIT for mapping..
15:18:23.879 : PIT Entry count : 16
15:18:23.881 : 
15:18:23.886 : Upload Firmware...
15:18:23.988 : Rebooting PDA..
15:18:24.14  : USB Port : Closed
15:18:24.20  : Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:00:02.263
15:28:04.33  : Modem port to open : \\.\COM152
15:28:04.40  : USB Port : Opened
15:28:04.42  : Connecting to phone..
15:28:06.51  : Found : LOKE
15:28:06.53  : Initialization...
15:28:06.73  : >> : OK
15:28:06.74  : Get PIT for mapping..
15:28:06.185 : PIT Entry count : 16
15:28:06.187 : 
15:28:06.192 : Upload Firmware...
15:28:06.294 : Rebooting PDA..
15:28:06.316 : USB Port : Closed
15:28:06.321 : Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:00:02.275 			 		    Failed and got error to recognized  my file but when i try to rename I9300_ in front of filename it  recognized and done flashing but still the set not rooted...

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ATFSams Flashes Samsung ACE DUOS S6802 
here's the screenshot and logs;   
  Quote:
    			 				Modem port to open : \\.\COM21
USB Port : Opened
Connecting to phone..
Found : LOKE
Initialization...
>> : OK
Get PIT for mapping..
PIT Entry count : 18 
Upload Firmware...
S6802DXLK1_S6802OLBLF3_S6802DXLK1_HOME.tar.md5 count : 6
 >> : Sbl.bin
 >> : boot.img
 >> : system.img
 >> : BcmCP.img
 >> : csc.ext4
 >> : param.lfs
Rebooting PDA..
USB Port : Closed
Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:01:16.109

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ATFSam Flashes Samsung Galaxy Note TAB 10.1 N8000 
here's the screenshot and logs;   
  Quote:
    			 				Modem port to open : \\.\COM23
USB Port : Opened
Connecting to phone..
Found : LOKE
Initialization...
>> : OK
Get PIT for mapping..
PIT Entry count : 16 
Upload Firmware...
KIES_HOME_N8000XXCMA1_N8000OXACMA1_777916_REV00_us  er_low_ship.tar.md5 count : 6
 >> : boot.img
 >> : recovery.img
 >> : system.img
 >> : modem.bin
 >> : cache.img
 >> : hidden.img
Rebooting PDA..
USB Port : Closed
Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:04:54.686

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF-SAM  S5830i Flashing done**ATF-SAM  S5830i Flashing with boot file Update   * 
  Code:
 Modem port to open : \\.\COM164 USB Port : Opened Connecting to phone.. Found : LOKE Initialization... >> : OK Get PIT for mapping.. PIT Entry count : 15  Upload Firmware... DefaultCalDataWithBoot_S5830iXXLB1_REV00.tar.md5 count : 3  >> : BcmBoot.img  >> : HEDGE_NVRAM8_RF_LE.bin  >> : sysparm_dep.img PDA_S5830iJPLB1_REV00.tar.md5 count : 5  >> : Sbl.bin  >> : boot.img  >> : system.img  >> : userdata.img  >> : param.lfs MODEM_S5830iXXLB1_REV00.tar.md5 count : 1  >> : BcmCP.img GT-S5830i-MULTI-CSC-OJPLA5.tar.md5 count : 1  >> : csc.rfs Rebooting PDA.. USB Port : Closed Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:00:45.487

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF-SAM  S7562 (S-dous) Flashing done* *ATF-SAM  S7562 (S-dous) Flashing done!!* 
  Code:
 Modem port to open : \\.\COM421 USB Port : Opened Connecting to phone.. Found : LOKE Initialization... >> : OK Get PIT for mapping.. PIT Entry count : 28  Upload Firmware... S7562XXALJ4_S7562OJVALJ1_S7562XXLJ3_HOME.tar.md5 count : 6  >> : boot.img  >> : recovery.img  >> : system.img.ext4  >> : fat.bin  >> : cache.img.ext4  >> : hidden.img.ext4 Rebooting PDA.. USB Port : Closed Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:06:52.611

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF-SAM  I9100 (s2) Upgraded to Jelly Bean (4.1.2)*  *ATF-SAM  I9100 (s2) Upgraded to Jelly Bean (4.1.2)*
  Code:
 Modem port to open : \\.\COM421 USB Port : Opened Connecting to phone.. Found : LOKE Initialization... >> : OK Get PIT for mapping.. PIT Entry count : 15  Upload Firmware... I9100XWLSD_I9100OJVLS6_I9100XXLS8_HOME.tar.md5 count : 8  >> : boot.bin  >> : factoryfs.img  >> : param.lfs  >> : Sbl.bin  >> : zImage  >> : modem.bin  >> : cache.img  >> : hidden.img Rebooting PDA.. USB Port : Closed Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:03:38.172

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATFSam Read Pattern Lock/Code* *Its calculated on FLY. It does not use precalculated code or database thats why they put it in SERVER..*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
br, 
ATF Team

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF-SAM  S5570i Full Flashing done with Atuo Backup!!* *ATF-SAM  S5570i Full Flashing done with Atuo Backup!!* 
Backup Log
  Code: PIT Backup created : C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\ATFSamsung\\backup\Pit\S5570i_141316188.pit PIT Entry count : 15 
Flashing Log
  Code:
 Modem port to open : \\.\COM164 USB Port : Opened Connecting to phone.. Setup connection.. Found : LOKE Initialization... >> : OK Get PIT for mapping.. resultvalue4096 PIT Backup created : C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\ATFSamsung\\backup\Pit\S5570i_141316188.pit PIT Entry count : 15  Upload Firmware... DefaultCalDataWithBoot_S5570IXXKL4_REV03.tar.md5 count : 3  >> : BcmBoot.img  >> : HEDGE_NVRAM8_RF_LE.bin  >> : sysparm_dep.img PDA_S5570IJPKL3_REV03.tar.md5 count : 5  >> : Sbl.bin  >> : boot.img  >> : system.img  >> : userdata.img  >> : param.lfs MODEM_S5570IXXKL4_REV03.tar.md5 count : 1  >> : BcmCP.img GT-S5570I-MULTI-CSC-OJPKL2.tar.md5 count : 1  >> : csc.rfs Rebooting PDA.. USB Port : Closed Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:00:43.945 
Screen Shot!

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF-SAM I9070 (S-Advance) Upgraded To Jelly Bean (4.1.2)* *ATF-SAM I9070 (S-Advance) Upgraded To Jelly Bean (4.1.2)* 
  Code:
 ADB server Closed....  Modem port to open : \\.\COM91  USB Port : Opened  >> : RESETTING PDA...  USB Port : Closed  Modem port to open : \\.\COM421  USB Port : Opened  Connecting to phone..  Setup connection..  Found : LOKE  Initialization...  >> : OK  Get PIT for mapping..  resultvalue4096  PIT Backup created : C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\ATFSamsung\\backup\Pit\I9070_231854415.pit  PIT Entry count : 21    Upload Firmware...  HOME_I9070XXLPZ_I9070SERLPZ_660490_REV00_user_low_ship.tar.md5 count : 9   >> : power_management.bin.md5   >> : normal.bin.md5   >> : param.lfs.md5   >> : kernel.bin.md5   >> : kernel2.bin.md5   >> : modem.bin.md5   >> : system.img.md5   >> : cache.img.md5   >> : hidden.img.md5  Rebooting PDA..  USB Port : Closed  Elapsed Time : 0 days, 00:03:57.509

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF-SAM  S5360 Read Pattern !!* 
  Code: *Pattern Code : 7423659 Count: 128969  Time: 4313 ms*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF-SAM  S5830i Read Pattern !!*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ATF-SAM  S5300 (Galaxy Pocket) Read Pattern !! 
  Code:
 Modem port to open : \\.\COM686 USB Port : Opened  Reading Phone Info : Model : S5300 FWVersion : BCM21553_Modem_SI1220.2_MRV2.8_CL392929 IMEI : 352701057285014 USB Port : Closed  ADB server Closed....  Starting adb server... ADB Server: : started successfully Reading Pattern KEY .. 6 KB/s (20 bytes in 0.003s)  Reading patternlock HASH..  HASH : FFEC1E70D113B0B96C7E6CB2B33460E24407A96E Bruteforcing hash..Please wait for few seconds  ADB server Closed.... DRAWING GESTURE.. Pattern Code : 12369 Count: 14  Time: 1135 ms

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح

----------


## gsm_bouali

مشكور أخي الكريم على الشرح  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله في عطائك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*New Tool ATF-Samsung*  Good news is that the dance team to ever win this time Samsung has ...      This version is offered as ActiveX Yshn currently serving as beta testing stages and will be available soon               **

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

هنا فيديو للتوضيح أكثر فأكثر  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور يا شمس علي الموضوع 
وارجو من الجميع وضع جميع التجارب

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي شمس 
طرح رائع جدا شكرا لك

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ شمس

----------


## syria580000

الله يباركم لكم فيما اعطيتم وفيما اخذتم

----------


## seffari

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## elwazer

بارك الله في عطائك

----------


## سعيد محمد احمد

مشششششششششكور ياخى

----------


## mohgo

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح

----------


## liamsi_kaw

j amie

----------


## ابومازن فون

مشكووووووووووور مزيد من التقدم والازدهاز

----------


## ighdriss

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## محمدالشمري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

* * تـــــــــم الغاء تثبيت الموضوع   كما يبدو أن الموضوع فقد أهتمامه من مصمم البرنامج وتم الغاء تثبيته من الهوستنج
وهنا رابط موضوع  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وحتى الأن البرنامج فعااااااااااااااااال

----------


## alzein070

مشكور

----------


## abdzzz

مشكور أخي الكريم على الشرح  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## البركان

> SAMSUNG GALAXY ace 2 (I8160)   
>   Quote:
>                                  14:04:17.329 : Modem port to open : \\.\COM152
> 14:04:17.452 : USB Port : Opened
> 14:04:17.500 : Connecting to phone..
> 14:04:19.506 : Found : LOKE
> 14:04:19.509 : Initialization...
> 14:04:19.526 : >> : OK
> 14:04:19.529 : Get PIT for mapping..
> ...

   
ممتاز

----------


## abodistlit

مشكور

----------

